# Cheapest place to obtain prescription



## yetty (Oct 3, 2010)

Is there any pharmacy to obtain the prescription below much cheaper. My clinic is charging £1,200 and ASDA £1,058.

Gonal F (900iu x 3 vial)
Orgalutron (0.25mg x 7 vial)
Ovitrelle (6500iu x 1 vial)
Cyclogest Pessaries 45

Thanks.


----------

